# Trying to get dwarf fortress to work on 12-RELEASE



## rewtkid (Dec 16, 2018)

What I am installing is this. https://github.com/Lazy-Newb-Pack/Lazy-Newb-Pack-Linux

the script calls for /lib64/libc.so.6 which I do not have. So i created /lib64 and ran ln -s /lib/libc.so.7 libc.so.6

But now I get this error.


./PyLNP: /lib64/libc.so.6: version `GLIBC_2.14' not found (required by /tmp/_MEIiPj4fl/libz.so.1)

Where would you go from here. Should I not go any further or do you think I can get this working. The DF port is unnaceptable its outdated and it doesnt come with dwarf therapist or anything else I want. Thanks for any help.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 17, 2018)

12-CURRENT doesn't exist any more. 

https://www.freebsd.org/releases/12.0R/announce.html

Besides that, -CURRENT is not supported. 

Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions


----------



## rewtkid (Dec 17, 2018)

My mistake I am on 12-release. For some reason I thought the iso i dl was current. That aside I had some work to do like installing linux-c7 and finding still missing dependencies and install some SDL packages. I also had to edit "startlnp" script.  Lastly I created /lib64/ for now with a note in it so i remember it doesnt actually belong there and placed libc.so.6 in it. but i got the linux lazy newb pack http://www.bay12forums.com/smf/index.php?topic=163211.0 to run and im 200 years in my first colony!


----------

